

Angry Birds Space 10 million downloads - Paskulin
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2012/03/26/rovio-angry-birds-space-downloaded-10-million-times-in-less-than-3-days/

======
webwanderings
Angry Birds Space is okay, not really too exciting. Besides, can't get my head
wrap around the idea of sling-shooting in zero gravity.

------
aresant
Anybody wondering why Zynga dropped $200m for OMGPOP should pay close
attention to these numbers.

The "Draw Something" brand, curated correctly, has absurdly large potential in
the future for sequels, for licensing (TV shows), etc.

These hit games are no longer just APPS, they are franchises.

~~~
vshade
And yet there are a people that don't see this potential and try to scam its
current customers instead of growing a brand

------
Paskulin
Angry Birds Space introduces the age of the mobile game blockbuster.

[http://venturebeat.com/2012/03/26/angry-birds-space-
introduc...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/03/26/angry-birds-space-introduces-
the-age-of-the-mobile-game-blockbuster/)

~~~
beatle
it wouldn't even run on Android phones. from one of the comments.

>i downloaded it 3 times, and it didn't even start at my lg p500 android 2.3.

------
andyzaharia
ok

